# Sahara Meadows



## evaunwill (Jul 1, 2014)

Can anyone tell me anything about Sahara meadows? It looks like new housing but seems almost too cheap. Doesnt have a lot of details about it. Any info would be great thank you


----------



## mike904 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi, Sahara Meadows offers only 3 bedroom villas. Rent price ranges from 80000 to 90000 AED. 
It's brand new housing, the only reason why it's so cheap is because of it's location and lack of nearby shops.

Although for some it's close to work, for example if you work in Dubai Investment Park, or Al Maktoum Airport, DIC etc. 

Facilities include - community swimming pool and a small sauna. 
Google Sahara Meadows, on the top right menu you will find the Floor plans. 

Since it's a new property there are no shops nearby as far as I am aware. 

-For grocery shopping can visit Dubai Investment's Park .n. Shop, Choithram or Carrefour Market.
-Nearest shopping mall: Ibn Battuta Mall is 20 mins away 

if you have any questions, reply to this post !


----------

